# 2016 3032E PTO won't engage



## tok11 (8 mo ago)

I checked the voltage at the solenoid wiring and it is 14V for a few seconds when first turning on the switch then it drops to 4V. Is this normal ? ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy tok11, welcome to the tractor forum. 

That sounds like a "pull & hold" solenoid setup. It takes full 12V power to pull the solenoid valve open, then only 4V to hold it open. Prevents the solenoid from getting extremely hot with 12V on it full time holding it open.


----------

